# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  Awesome taste like FRIED CHICKEN !!!

## nuke

chicken tenderloin strips
about 1/2 bag pork rinds
1/2 cup parmasean cheese
2 tbs.italian seasoning
1 tsp. salt and pepper
1 tsp. season salt
i put my pork rinds in a gallon ziplock bag and pound them until they are crushed fine, then just dump in all the spices above mix in bag, then coat your strips in about 2 eggs drop them in bag shake and bake in oven about 50 minutes - 1hour....Make sure you get the inside cooked well. 

Bake at 425-450 !!

Parmesean Chees 1oz- 1 carb
Everything else NO carbs

----------


## Balducci

Will try this too- Thanks!

----------


## Sicilian30

Fry???? 
But it does sound good

----------


## nuke

> _Originally posted by Sicilian30_ 
> *Fry???? 
> But it does sound good*


Hey Sicilian...Yes you can fry it, still low carbs. 
I did change it to bake entirely. Just make sure your cooking the inside well......

I dont fry I bake.

----------


## str82hellnback

Hey nuke the pork rinds dont have carbs?

----------


## nuke

Nope

----------


## BostonBobby

What are Pork Rinds??

----------


## Foxy Sphinx

Pork rinds are pretty much like potatoe chips... but theyre made from pork skin instead of potatoes. Theyre actually pretty tasty, and prolly alot better for ya then potatoe chips.

----------


## Jphill1301

MMMM! Pork rinds good!

----------


## Tankass

Tried it AMAZING!

----------


## majorpecs

I just cooked up 2lbs of chicken this way....absolutely amazing!! Thanks for the recipe Nuke!

----------


## FKITLETSGO

Ill be trying it this weekend...Yum Yum Yum

----------


## Dan3814

Thanks man, its always nice to put a spin on chicken... I tried it last nice, i used the BBQ flavored pork rines, shit was the Bomb.. No pun intened...

----------


## Harvey Balboner

cooked this before, and it is suprisingly a lot like fried chicken both in texture and flavor.

great when dieting, because i crave fried yard bird.

----------


## Elliot

wow.. thats sh*t is amazing.. thenx a lot.. any more wonders you can share with us?

----------


## nuke

I have tons.

----------


## pestis

That recipe is friggin amazing!!!! Just made a couple more punds with spicy rinds. tastes like good fried chicken and not a drip of grease on your fingers after.
thanks bro.
Hailz,
Pestis

----------


## nuke

I am realy glad your pleased. Its the **** !  :Afro:

----------


## JDMSilviaSpecR

Not too shabby

----------


## goodcents

I eat this stuff about every 2 or 3 days, taste greeat!  :Smilie:  I make up a big batch of it and eat it all week. Taste better than it should  :Dancing Banana:  Thanks for sharing this with the rest of us. I actually like this better than fried chicken, no grease.

----------


## Boost n Juice

I dated a chef one time...

If you want an extra crispy outter skin for this recipe or anything, here's what you do...

Best way, but produces a lot of smoke and you need a pan that can withstand high heat...Preheat the off to 375 and preheat a sauce pan on the stove burner so it's on the max heat setting...Once it's hot throw your chicken in the pan for a minute or so, and flip the meat over to get the other side or another minute or so, then with the meat in the pan, put the whole thing in the oven until cooked...

Other way is to preheat the oven at the highest setting, put the chicken in for 5mins, then flip it for another 5mins, then lower the temp...

----------


## ArkansasAlex

I just tried this recipe also, but my chicken turned out a little dry, do you think I did something wrong?

It still tasted awesome
Alex

----------


## Boost n Juice

Cooked it too long...Best advice I can give you is to buy a cooking Thermometer, and boneless-skinless chicken breasts are ready as soon as the center reachs 160 degrees. That makes the chicken the juiciest it can be...There $5-$10 at walmart...

----------


## ArkansasAlex

thanks bro

Alex

----------

